# Putting the smoker away



## PoukieBear (Oct 28, 2019)

I was really hoping to be able to use my smoker throughout the winter, but it looks like that isn't going to happen.

My husband and I packed up the backyard this weekend, taking down the gazebo and putting away all the furniture.  I also cleaned out both smokers, thinking that I would pack up the big 22" WSM for the winter and keep the 18" one for winter smokes.  

With that in mind, I put on 2 racks of ribs for dinner.....and fought to keep the temperature above 200 for 2 hours before I gave up and put them in the oven.

It was cold and rainy and windy here yesterday, and I had the smoker underneath an awning, but the temps just didn't want to co-operate.  SIGH

On the bright side, hubby did say that he would build me a smoke shack for next year!


----------



## seenred (Oct 28, 2019)

Hey PB...sorry to hear of your troubles. I’m certain there are other members who use their WSMs through the winter months...perhaps some of them will weigh in to offer some tips.  

This is one of the reasons I bought a an insulated smoker - doesn’t matter much what the weather does...cold or hot, windy or calm, my SouthernQ keeps churning right along.

Red


----------



## daveomak (Oct 28, 2019)

KEEP HIM    !!!!!!


----------



## JC in GB (Oct 28, 2019)

The very reason I bought an insulated cabinet smoker.

You can try a welding blanket to help keep the heat in.

Good luck with your winter cooks...  

JC


----------



## ofelles (Oct 28, 2019)

He does sound like a keeper.  On the other hand you do cook him all that great Q!


----------



## krj (Oct 28, 2019)

Yea, you can try a welding blanket, or maybe invest in something like a bbq guru. You'll go through more charcoal, but the fan force feeding air will maintain temperatures when it's a bit nippy outside.

This is one of the downsides of the WSM's, the thin metal doesn't compare to a heavier offset which once up to temperature becomes a good heat sync.


----------



## sandyut (Oct 28, 2019)

I also had good luck using a PARTYQ or equiv in cold/adverse weather - keeps all the vents closed so there isnt cold blowing through.  have you sealed the door and rings where the base meets middle and the lid?  a blanket is another option.  I have links to all the seals and controllers
seals
BBQ GURU

Just a couple ideas.

I dream of a covered smoking area...sigh...


----------



## bradger (Oct 28, 2019)

that's cheese smoking weather.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 28, 2019)

Hang in there Poukie.  I smoke all winter here with my MES 30.  Somebody will come along with a solution so you can smoke all winter too.  There's lots of WSM smokers here.
Gary


----------



## normanaj (Oct 28, 2019)

I use my WSM 14.5 throughout most of the Winter.The cold hasn't been so much the culprit as has been the wind.Gasketing the door and lid were key and then using a welders blanket on those truly windy days.

I won't lie though the MES does get more use these days as I get lazier!


----------



## cmayna (Oct 28, 2019)

Do you have a garden shed you could use as a shelter for the smoker while you smoke?  Yes, it means you would need some type of exhaust vent which you could connect the smoker to.


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 28, 2019)

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Reflecti...edirectid=15723112561204264471010070302008005

This is what i use around my mini wsm.  Cut and make it a but bigger them the smoker, leave a air gap.   I have melted snow around the smoker with it and held great temps.


----------



## Braz (Oct 28, 2019)

No way he'll be able to back out of that smoke shed promise since we have all witnessed it.


----------



## Fueling Around (Oct 28, 2019)

I use my Weber kettle year around.  I have worse winter conditions than lower Ontario, but adjust with added charcoal and often finish inside the house.
I believe you can reduce the layers on WSM to mimic a kettle.


----------



## dwdunlap (Oct 28, 2019)

Granted, Dallas is not North Dakota but it does rain, winds blow strong and it gets pretty cold. This is my smoke shack and it along with my MES 30 does pretty well schielding the elements.

I ordered the shed from Amazon 
Through my screw-up, I double ordered so I do have one if anyone is interested.

This works well for me!


----------



## phatbac (Oct 29, 2019)

Ever thought about cold smoking? I use my wsm 22 for cheese and jerky in the winter time.

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## PoukieBear (Oct 29, 2019)

Thanks for all the tips!!  I've seen the insulated blankets before, but wasn't sure how effective they would be in -40 temperatures, so I've been a bit skeptical about them.

In all honesty, I think I'll still pack it up for the winter because I'm a giant wuss (Even for a Canadian) and I don't really want to shovel the backyard snow just to get at my smoker if I decide to use it.

I'll make sure hubby keeps his word though, and next winter will be more productive.


----------



## Annesse (Oct 29, 2019)

PoukieBear said:


> On the bright side, hubby did say that he would build me a smoke shack for next year!



That's actually a great variant. Just make sure that you will have plenty of room to move around and it really will be perfect.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 29, 2019)

Gosh I would love to have just a bit of that cool weather, It's been in the 90's everyday.
Al


----------



## daveomak (Oct 29, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> Gosh I would love to have just a bit of that cool weather, It's been in the 90's everyday.
> Al



Al, Do you miss the snow and Nor'Easters ??/


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 29, 2019)

daveomak said:


> Al, Do you miss the snow and Nor'Easters ??/



No I'm not ready for that. I'd just like to see an 80 degree day.
Al


----------



## cmayna (Oct 29, 2019)

Sounds like you do infact need one of those fancy "she sheds" for all those smokers with the ability to have one fired up during the winter months.  Oh and then enough room for also a nice lounge chair with lap top, WIFI, coffee maker, etc.


----------



## schlotz (Oct 29, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> Gosh I would love to have just a bit of that cool weather, It's been in the 90's everyday.
> Al


Be careful what you wish for, Al.


----------



## Chasec5308 (Oct 30, 2019)

That really stinks im sorry to hear that. I guess thats one perk ( depending on how you look at it) of living in the deep south. It rarely gets to freezing temp down here.


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 30, 2019)

Sorry, but at -40 my old bones aren't going outside unless they have to. However I have no issues using either my kettles or WSM during our winter months. Wind is by far harder to deal with then cold. You'll use more charcoal, but it's worth it in the end. 

When your husband does build the she shed don't insure it with State Farm. Cherly is still on tv complaining about someone burning down hers. 
Chris


----------



## sawhorseray (Oct 30, 2019)

-40º? Maybe think of building an igloo! RAY


----------



## xray (Oct 30, 2019)

PoukieBear said:


> Thanks for all the tips!!  I've seen the insulated blankets before, but wasn't sure how effective they would be in -40 temperatures, so I've been a bit skeptical about them.
> 
> In all honesty, I think I'll still pack it up for the winter because I'm a giant wuss (Even for a Canadian) and I don't really want to shovel the backyard snow just to get at my smoker if I decide to use it.
> 
> I'll make sure hubby keeps his word though, and next winter will be more productive.



When it starts getting colder, I switch to cold smokes like cheeses, jerky, sausages and snack sticks. I find it’s much easier for me to regulate the lower temperatures they require. Plus it’s a nice time to build a decent stash up for the year.

Or I will do short smokes...gone are things like higher temps with chicken and longer smokes like pulled pork.

I mean I could make it work, but I am also a giant wuss when it comes to the cold. I’d rather stay inside and curse at it.


----------



## noboundaries (Oct 30, 2019)

Smoker put away? No problem. PoukieBear will still be here. A hibernating smoker offers a great time to catalogue ideas for the Spring thaw. And you can always test those ideas in the oven.


----------



## davidg (Nov 2, 2019)

I had the same problem so I purchased a welding blanket to cover while smoking it holds temp at about 40 degrees hotter than selected temperature but works like a charm. GOOD LUCK


----------



## PoukieBear (Nov 4, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> Gosh I would love to have just a bit of that cool weather, It's been in the 90's everyday.
> Al



LOL, I'm having a hard time feeling bad for you.
I'll trade all our weather for year round 90's !  That's my dream.



gmc2003 said:


> When your husband does build the she shed don't insure it with State Farm. Cherly is still on tv complaining about someone burning down hers.
> Chris



LOL ! ! !   This reminded me that the US has the MOST bizarre commercials.  We have a magical TV box that gets all sorts of channels, and the US ones are easy to figure out because of the completely outrageous commercials.  I had a friend over last week and she said "What the hell is happening right now?  What is this?  How high am I?!"




noboundaries said:


> Smoker put away? No problem. PoukieBear will still be here. A hibernating smoker offers a great time to catalogue ideas for the Spring thaw. And you can always test those ideas in the oven.



I'll be here, all hunkered down and trying to stay warm.


----------



## rc4u (Nov 4, 2019)

I do live in ND. and my friends use an ol worn out kettle grill or big metal farm buckets or make em, n put theres in the old n [cut out the vents],for insulation some even put pea gravel to fill space n insulation. it really doesn't have to cover the the unit even a 1/4 is good for air flow. way better n a smoke shed full of eye wrechting fog.. and dang I used to watch the farm shows from Canada and they invent every dang farm implement n big ways to do things with just junk piles .ask the farmer for help


----------



## Backyard Bubba (Nov 18, 2019)

rc4u said:


> I do live in ND. and my friends use an ol worn out kettle grill or big metal farm buckets or make em, n put theres in the old n [cut out the vents],for insulation some even put pea gravel to fill space n insulation. it really doesn't have to cover the the unit even a 1/4 is good for air flow. way better n a smoke shed full of eye wrechting fog.. and dang I used to watch the farm shows from Canada and they invent every dang farm implement n big ways to do things with just junk piles .ask the farmer for help


We don't get super-cold here in SE Central Texas, but the mid-20's is not all that unusual.  We use 100% cinder block pits for everything from cold smokes to whole hog and brisket in sub 32F weather with no issues. BUT ..... that cinder block is alot more thermal efficient than the WSM.   

Oh ...and, PB, I am with Al ... it reaches a point when sunshine and 90F-plus is oppressive!! 

Send us all pics of that shed, please.  :-)


----------



## martin1950 (Nov 22, 2019)

P.B. Run your husbands 4x4 outside for the winter and smoke on!!!!!


----------

